# Wie mehrere Fotos miteinander verschmelzen



## Confusion (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich würde mir gerne einen Banner basteln. Um diesen Banner auszufüllen würde ich gern mehrere Fotos verwenden. Damit dies aber nicht aussieht wie mehrere Fotos würde ich sie gerne zu einem Einheitlichen Bild verschmelzen, sprich mit schönen Übergängen. Jetzt die Frage wie mich ich das und was gibts da zu beachten?

Danke


----------



## cmyk-vienna (21. Juli 2006)

Wenn Du mal ein wenig die Foren-Suchfunktion bemühst, wirst Du feststellen, daß dieses Thema schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut wurde.
Wenn dann noch spezifische Fragen auftauchen, melde Dich einfach nochmal!
Gutes Gelingen


----------

